# Shout out to "boring" fursonas



## Rai Bread (Apr 27, 2022)

As someone with a pretty plain-looking 'sona, it can feel intimidating looking around the fandom at all the bright colors, interesting patterns, and cool hybrid and original species. But sometimes that's just not you, right? Sometimes you're just a red fox, or a golden retriever, or in my case a brown and white cat. Not exciting to look at, but it feels right. Feels like me.

Does anyone else ever feel self-conscious about the simplicity of your fursona? And if you do consider your 'sona to be rather "plain", what makes you keep it that way?

Edit: When I say bright colors and interesting patterns I don't necessarily mean sparkledog levels of chaos, just like, this fox is blue instead of red, or this bear has a fur pattern you might find on other species but not bears. Things that make them stand out from their real life counterparts, as opposed to designs that just look like you took a normal animal and made it walk and talk like a person. I'm really bad at explaining what I mean...


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 27, 2022)

I'm obviously not an artist but from what bits I know.
Color theory is more on the side of simply colored sonas. There's a reason sparkledogs are considered repulsive to look at.
Similarly, designs that have extremely intricate  details and have alot going on are less enjoyable to look at. Really don't know the artistic term for it, but I know that professional animators and artists often espouse that cleaner designs are nicer to look at.

Just my opinion., but smaller flourishes to distinguish uniqueness are preferable to neon blue and red color patterns and all that 2Unique4U nonsense.


----------



## Rai Bread (Apr 27, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> I'm obviously not an artist but from what bits I know.
> Color theory is more on the side of simply colored sonas. There's a reason sparkledogs are considered repulsive to look at.
> Similarly, designs that have extremely intricate  details and have alot going on are less enjoyable to look at. Really don't know the artistic term for it, but I know that professional animators and artists often espouse that cleaner designs are nicer to look at.
> 
> Just my opinion., but smaller flourishes to distinguish uniqueness are preferable to neon blue and red color patterns and all that 2Unique4U nonsense.


I don't necessarily mean just simple designs, but like, ones that look like they could be just any animal, if they weren't anthro. Like there are plenty of simpler designs out there that still use colors you wouldn't find in nature. Blue and white seems like a pretty popular color combination, and is usually easy on the eyes, and there are lots of pretty simple designs that use it, but that's not really what I'm referring to.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 27, 2022)

Rai Bread said:


> I don't necessarily mean just simple designs, but like, ones that look like they could be just any animal, if they weren't anthro. Like there are plenty of simpler designs out there that still use colors you wouldn't find in nature. Blue and white seems like a pretty popular color combination, and is usually easy on the eyes, and there are lots of pretty simple designs that use it, but that's not really what I'm referring to.


Feral then. Gotcha. Those get quite of bit of support, actually.


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (Apr 27, 2022)

I just tend to like designs that look as though they could be naturaly occurring based on their real live animal inspiration. including the coloration patterns, and colors themselves.

generally speaking for mammals they are not brightly colored, and often match their surroundings usually in the earthy tones.

And this next part is totally observation bias but over the years as furry designs have gotten more and more...creative shall we say... I have found a correlation to be leaning to drama, attention seeking, and passive aggressive manipulative tenancies the more wild and outlandish their fursona is.

In general I have come to equate neon colored, seizure inducing patterns, unrealistic proportions, unrealistic or even functionally impossible anatomy configurations and so on as a sort of peacocking to the world they are going to be obnoxious.

it is my own observational and cognitive bias now, but generally speaking it's also held true in person, and online in chat rooms...


----------



## Rayd (Apr 27, 2022)

i've found when it comes to color schemes and design patterns of characters in general, not just anthros, less is more. if you ask me, one unique tid bit on an otherwise simple character stands out more than a character completely smothered with patterns and colors with no real rhyme or reason or continuity.

and the cons don't end at just general visual clown vomit. try having a brightly colored fursona and  giving them an outfit that matches well with their color scheme that ISN'T black


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 28, 2022)

Is this boring?


----------



## Xitheon (Apr 28, 2022)

My 'sona is an albino ferret based on my pet ferret. She isn't exotic or unusual but I'm very happy with her.


----------



## TR273 (Apr 28, 2022)

Mine are mostly personal preference, I just like the look of the simpler designs.

In my case it also helps from a logistical point of view. I use my characters in comics so the simpler look is a big time save when it comes to drawing and colouring.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 28, 2022)

I’m just a boring old dog.


----------



## River_Draconia (Apr 28, 2022)

It just feels right. No need to be big and bad.


----------



## Foxridley (Apr 28, 2022)

I Always just liked the typical red fox markings. I added a small additional marking to make him recognizable, but still within the same color palette.

I’m not good at drawing as well, and a simple design is easier to keep consistent.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 29, 2022)

I answered "not plain at all", but it was a balancing act for just how many features I wanted to include on him.  I didn't go for too many intricate color patterns because I still eventually plan to make a fursuit version of him and that would have been a nightmare to handle.

Most OCs I make are fairly plain visually because they were designed to be much closer to natural (yes, I know I've got a fairly vibrant moth as an OC, that's actually consistent to his base species' color.  There's a lot of color possibility in the animal kingdom).

Except the otters.  Those started life as adopts.  The neon one was in fact one of the first two of the batch I acquired.


----------



## Mambi (Apr 29, 2022)

Rai Bread said:


> As someone with a pretty plain-looking 'sona, it can feel intimidating looking around the fandom at all the bright colors, interesting patterns, and cool hybrid and original species. But sometimes that's just not you, right? Sometimes you're just a red fox, or a golden retriever, or in my case a brown and white cat. Not exciting to look at, but it feels right. Feels like me.
> 
> Does anyone else ever feel self-conscious about the simplicity of your fursona? And if you do consider your 'sona to be rather "plain", what makes you keep it that way?
> 
> Edit: When I say bright colors and interesting patterns I don't necessarily mean sparkledog levels of chaos, just like, this fox is blue instead of red, or this bear has a fur pattern you might find on other species but not bears. Things that make them stand out from their real life counterparts, as opposed to designs that just look like you took a normal animal and made it walk and talk like a person. I'm really bad at explaining what I mean...



I consider Mambi to be me, and I picture a simple black bipedal cat when I think of myself. Anytime I try to "bedazzle" him or colouring or anything more elaborate, it usually just doesn't feel like me anymore.

I toyed with the idea of blue or purple streaks on the fur, but only becasue I toyed with the same idea on my own hair. To me, Mambi and I are just too linked.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 29, 2022)

I'm curious what's boring since I wouldn't call brightly colored dog, cat, and fox people a plain sight. XD


----------



## Khafra (May 1, 2022)

I'm with the nature crowd. Natural patterns and colors just make for more pleasant designs in my opinion, and allow the character to feel more 'real'.
I wouldn't call them boring or plain though - spend enough time around any animal species and you'll start noticing details that make each individual unique, even if they look similar at first glance. The fact that anthropomorphic characters take on human traits only adds to that, and just being on the forum you can find plenty of simple, natural designs that convey a lot of character with slight touches like small markings, a telling expression or preferred clothing/accessories.


----------



## Raever (May 1, 2022)

_*Note: *I don't normally select "Other" during votes, but this will be an exception due to both my opinion below as well as the fact I have one (arguably) eccentric designed Character and one (almost) simple 'Sona design. So I have perspective on both sides of the coin, I think. Anyway._



Rai Bread said:


> As someone with a pretty plain-looking 'sona, it can feel intimidating looking around the fandom at all the bright colors, interesting patterns, and cool hybrid and original species. But sometimes that's just not you, right? Sometimes you're just a red fox, or a golden retriever, or in my case a brown and white cat. Not exciting to look at, but it feels right. Feels like me.
> 
> Does anyone else ever feel self-conscious about the simplicity of your fursona? And if you do consider your 'sona to be rather "plain", what makes you keep it that way?
> 
> Edit: When I say bright colors and interesting patterns I don't necessarily mean sparkledog levels of chaos, just like, this fox is blue instead of red, or this bear has a fur pattern you might find on other species but not bears. Things that make them stand out from their real life counterparts, as opposed to designs that just look like you took a normal animal and made it walk and talk like a person. I'm really bad at explaining what I mean...



Personally speaking I see a lot more simple anthros/ferals than I do crazy ones, but maybe that's just because I'm weird and don't attract that many sparkledogs in my life. That's not to say I don't get the blue husky or purple dragon every once in awhile, but the ratio feels more 1/3 or 1/5 instead of 2/3 or 5/6. Definitely still very present, but not to the overwhelming or ridiculous degree. That out of the way, I also very much prefer to see simple designs with Anthros/Ferals when it comes to the art that supports them. For example, @ConorHyena and I had this piece done awhile back: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/37936518/

Now, don't get me wrong, this is one of my favorite pieces to this day. However, I feel it would have looked more "grounded" if my 'Sona at the time was more realistic, and that's even one of the reasons I've made her more of a character in favor of a (mostly) normal looking 'Sona for my more personal art going forward. Some pieces, such as this (https://www.furaffinity.net/view/39642050/) look a hell of a lot better with an eccentric character design, and some pieces (like this one: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/41480213/) don't really matter either way due to their simplicity...but then there's ones like the above that just benefit from that defined appeal of a simpler appearance. So in short, I see nothing wrong or less appealing about a simpler or more realistic 'Sona design. Feral or Anthro. There's more to the 'Sona than the colors...the overall scene and what you plan to use it in matters more than you might think.

This is all the opinion of one (possibly OCD) commissioner though.
So take all of this with a healthy grain of salt.


----------



## WhyScout (May 1, 2022)

Yes, I get weirdly self conscious about the plainness of my fursona. I get jealous sometimes looking at people who have a really _distinctive _fursona- not necessarily design barfed where they have 6 wings 3 tails etc, but you know when you see fanart of someone else's fursona and say "I know exactly who that is" because they have a certain unique color palette or style to them, and I don't think my fursona has that. 
I am an artist, and once upon a time I toyed with the idea of being a concept designer (I ultimately did not go down that path) so I think that old "_every design should be solid and distinctive and you should tell who it is even just from silhouette alone" _brain worm is still eating away.

She's an opossum, and while I toyed with the idea of changing her colors and giving her unique markings, I just found myself really drawn to the classic possum look. White face, grey body, black arms and legs, pink fingers and toes. With a tiny splash of color because sometimes I dye my own hair irl. 
I'm kind of a plain person so it just felt the most like _me _in the end.


----------



## Raever (May 1, 2022)

WhyScout said:


> She's an opossum, and while I toyed with the idea of changing her colors and giving her unique markings, I just found myself really drawn to the classic possum look. White face, grey body, black arms and legs, pink fingers and toes. With a tiny splash of color because sometimes I dye my own hair irl.
> I'm kind of a plain person so it just felt the most like _me _in the end.



If it makes you feel any better, Scout...I actually really love your 'Sona's design (including hair dye!).
Generally a 'Sona can be anything (and sometimes everything) but, for me, a 'Sona is something close to you. 
So you basically hit the nail on the head and made one pretty cool ca-- uh, Opossum. ;3


----------



## WhyScout (May 1, 2022)

Raever said:


> If it makes you feel any better, Scout...I actually really love your 'Sona's design (including hair dye!).
> Generally a 'Sona can be anything (and sometimes everything) but, for me, a 'Sona is something close to you.
> So you basically hit the nail on the head and made one pretty cool ca-- uh, Opossum. ;3


Aww, thank you! <3


----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2022)

Drake's species can be considered "plain" being one of the most common out there, same goes for colours. Plain black wolf with blue eyes and nose. Personally I kind of prefer natural colours and patterns as they are very often pleasant to look at, not to mention isn't a pain in the ass for an artist to draw.


----------



## ConorHyena (May 1, 2022)

It's only simple until you add scars.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 4, 2022)

as a rule i try to keep my fursonas as true to life as possible. i've never been a fan of the whole "this cat is pink because i like pink" thing so i always shoot for colors that are natural to that animal unless i give them a reasonable excuse otherwise.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 4, 2022)

Plain is a term people use when they fail to see just how unique they truly are. UuU


----------



## CuriousRabbit (May 23, 2022)

I think mine could be considered pretty bland in terms of design, just a cream colored lop rabbit with a white belly and light brown spots here and there. I tried to make the face rather distinct at least, with the large spot over one eye and a smaller spot next to the brow on the same side. I think someone who knows of my sona would ve able to easily tell its mine right away when they saw art of it, but I haven't been able to test that given I don't really know many people, and I'm definitely not popular in the slightest! 

I've also considered removing some of the spots, but then never did cause I'm lazy and dont want to edit their ref or make a new one. I also don't want the disconnect between old and new art of them. When I was a handful of years younger (16 or so) I definitely fell into the "my sona HAS to be super unique" pit and ended up with a brand new design practically every month cause I always lost connection with the bright colors, 3+ animal hybrids, and patterns too intricate for me ever want to draw twice. It could've also been that I was new to the fandom at the time and overly excited to experiment with all the possibilities. Who knows, really? Nowadays I'm perfectly content with my average looking rabbit, and have been for over a year.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 23, 2022)

CuriousRabbit said:


> I think mine could be considered pretty bland in terms of design, just a cream colored lop rabbit with a white belly and light brown spots here and there. I tried to make the face rather distinct at least, with the large spot over one eye and a smaller spot next to the brow on the same side. I think someone who knows of my sona would ve able to easily tell its mine right away when they saw art of it, but I haven't been able to test that given I don't really know many people, and I'm definitely not popular in the slightest!
> 
> I've also considered removing some of the spots, but then never did cause I'm lazy and dont want to edit their ref or make a new one. I also don't want the disconnect between old and new art of them. When I was a handful of years younger (16 or so) I definitely fell into the "my sona HAS to be super unique" pit and ended up with a brand new design practically every month cause I always lost connection with the bright colors, 3+ animal hybrids, and patterns too intricate for me ever want to draw twice. It could've also been that I was new to the fandom at the time and overly excited to experiment with all the possibilities. Who knows, really? Nowadays I'm perfectly content with my average looking rabbit, and have been for over a year.


i hear ya. i'll take my pure white cat over some sparkle rainbow fox/husky/angel hybrid abomination. in my mind,a simple and more true to life fursona is a sign of maturity in this fandom (or at least parts the experienced adult furs from the newbie 13 year olds): if your fursona looks outlandish on the outside then there is likely not much going on on the inside.


----------



## Stylish-Lupine (May 23, 2022)

a bit of a unpopular opinion in the furry community, but I prefer designs that actually consider what the fur color and patterns of the animal are based on, as opposed to total neon cluster-ducking .
Nothing against more colorful designs, but some times they can be done poorly, or are sort of an eyesore to look at..


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 23, 2022)

Stylish-Lupine said:


> a bit of a unpopular opinion in the furry community, but I prefer designs that actually consider what the fur color and patterns of the animal are based on, as opposed to total neon cluster-ducking .
> Nothing against more colorful designs, but some times they can be done poorly, or are sort of an eyesore to look at..


agreed. even back when i was still deciding my fursona i only ever even considered non-realistic colors ONCE (and even then i backed it up with the excuse of magic bloodline). i've just never understood the appeal of making your fursona your fave color or whatever: if you're really that into that color,there are much more tasteful and creative ways than just dying your fursona's body with it.


----------



## Rayd (May 23, 2022)

adding onto my original reply, it's pretty important to note that the visual design of a character isn't all that make up who they are, whether it's unique, creative, or respected. a visual design is important, and is the first thing people will notice, but a majority of good characters are remembered for their story, not what they look like - i mean, look at guys like superman, if visual design was all that mattered, nobody would even know who he is. some of the most famous characters in media history have really simple, and sometimes ugly designs.

so it goes without saying that nobody should feel subconscious about their character's design, whether they're "too simple" or "too random". neither extreme is inherently bad.


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (May 25, 2022)

Honestly, I chose a very simple color scheme so I can't get it wrong, regardless of context.


----------



## OhDeeryMeee (May 29, 2022)

I just like being able to draw her without being glued to the references.  No crazy markings to keep track of and no tiny details to remember!  She's just a deer lady in a blue jacket.  Easy!


----------



## Kinguyakki (May 30, 2022)

I think the most interesting sonas are the ones that people have invested themselves in.  It doesn't have to be complex or colorful. In some cases, I've seen characters that were created just to get attention and stand out, but no thought was put into the personality.
Before I created Akki, I had a character named Clayton.  He was a drab brown wolf.  He had no magic powers or extraordinary talents.  He was sometimes annoyingly practical and businesslike.  And that's what I still like about him.  He's the "me" most people know.  Akki is the "me" I want to be when I'm fed up with people like Clayton in RL.


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (May 31, 2022)

I like simple characters in context, story or novel. Or maybe backstory in bio.


----------

